# Billing For Home INR Management G0250 vs. 99363



## bcousey26 (Jul 2, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the difference between billing G0250 and 99363? 

I was doing research and it seems that G0250 is to be billed for the management of home INR when the patient has a mechanical valve replacement, but I'm not sure. Also, if billing for G0250 what is the appropriate POS. I say POS 11, but apparently Humana has issues with this. Any additional assistance would be appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------

